# Gluten, Wheat and Dariy Free



## Bedge

Hi Guys,

I have about a 13 year history with this revoltingness.

Long story short - I was told I had emotional problems. Then we figured out that I have a an organic condition of migraine variants (prolonged aura / derealization) due to an immediate and amazing response to abortive migraine meds.

So this is the kicker ..

My wonderful GP who has stuck with me for years, decided enough was enough (as I just couldn't function without the meds, and couldn't get off them). She basically told me wheat, in particular can 'scramble your brain'. So she put me on a wheat, gluten and dairy free diet at the beginning of this year. THEN - we found out that I have the Celiac gene, although this doesn't necessarily mean I am Celiac Disease .. that's another story.

So - after 13 years of being treated like a turd by almost every Neurologist and Specialist .. I am now, medication and SYMPTOM FREE!

I can not believe it. I am happier than I have ever been.

Obviously, this might not be the case for a lot of people. Its really really hard to give up Gluten, Wheat and Dairy ... but I have not regretted it for a second considering I have got my life back. And I am also loosing weight.

Although - it has been proven that Wheat and Gluten can cause Neuro problems.


----------



## Tommygunz

thats awesome. i saw a post by someone on another forum where a person gave up wheat and dairy at the suggestion of the acupuncturist and made a full recovery in a little over a month. i thought about trying but decided it would be to difficult considering they are the two biggest parts of my diet. maybe it's time to reconsider. anyways, congratulations.


----------



## Bedge

Hey Tommy ...

Even though it might not be the light bulb moment for you .... I freeking love the diet now!

I eat a heap of fruit and green vegis (mainly, blending the two together in to 'green smoothies') and its the weirdest thing .. at first I was really miserable with it. After a few weeks my body started to love it. I stopped wanting coffee without even thinking about it and wanting smoothies instead. I didn't want soft drinks anymore. And the weirdest thing is, I just don't get hungry as obviously my body is super happy with what is going in.

Basically all my body wants now is green smoothies. One green smoothie will be my breakfast and lunch. Its like my addiction. It was a massive huge change, but the best one ever.

And people have really noticed the difference in me. Saying how well I look etc

Maybe .. if you wanted to give it a go, just try adding a bit more fruit, green leafy vegis and raw nuts in to your diet. And you would be amazed as once you start looking for gluten, wheat and dairy free alternatives .. they are everywhere! So you could slowly look at replacements for things you think you couldn't go without. I found the best gluten and wheat free chocolate cake mix. I always have one in the cupboard and when I really want something sweet and I just mix it up, hey presto - sweet fix!

There was also a massive detox involved which I didn't expect. I was seeing my Dr once a week when I started the Dr to monitor my progress. So I would recommend finding a suitable Dr to help you along the way. She defiantly kept me going with her support.


----------



## PositiveThinking!

I was thinking of trying this diet but, I would have to stop drinking milk right?


----------



## Bedge

Its up to you ...

As mentioned .. I did the whole thing within about 2 weeks. And I wouldn't recommend doing that with out seeing your Dr regularly for support and help.

But you could start slowly ...

Like starting with dairy. When I stopped eating dairy (I was never a huge dairy eater anyway) I started making almond milk which is done by soaking raw almonds in water, then putting it in a food processor adding maybe a bit of honey or vanilla for some sweetness, adding water, blending it and then straining with a nut milk strainer or maybe a cloth to catch the left over almond meal.

If the almond milk is to watery, it tastes yuck. It doesn't taste very nice in cereal either! I wasn't too keen on it at first, but within a few days I really liked it. I would have it in my morning coffee. For some unknown reason, after a few weeks I just stopped wanting coffee, and then I stopped wanting the almond milk. So now I just have black tea which is something I have never ever done before. haha. Weird.

Soy isn't really a good alternative according to my Dr. People have lots of problems with it to. Although you try the soy milks and see what you think. If it helps you, then why not!

If your a big cheese eater - it might be hard. There are alternatives, like soy cheese - but I dont like them much.

You would also basically have to look at the ingredients in almost everything you eat to see if there is dairy.

It all sounds really hard. But its like riding a bike - its second nature to me now.

If you really wanted to turn yourself off milk, read this link: Milks Deception . I read that link and never wanted milk or dairy again!


----------



## PositiveThinking!

Well, it's going to be really hard for me to stop drinking milk but meh.. I've been so desperate these last days that I'm willing to try anything so.. diet time!


----------



## Bedge

Well you have nothing to loose. You have everything to gain, really.

You might have days when you just feel like you can't do it, and you slip .. but its ok ... so be kind to yourself, and don't beat yourself up if you have hard days with it. Just keep on trying.


----------



## PositiveThinking!

Bedge said:


> Well you have nothing to loose. You have everything to gain, really.


Yep you got a point in there.. And these last days I've been feeling so bad that I'm willing to do almost everything to get rid of these feelings even if it's just for a short period of time..


----------



## Bedge

I totally know what you mean.

Well its a positive step to getting your body healthy and moving forward. Even if this isn't your 'lightbulb' moment, you will feel so much healthier and energetic.

So its great that your motivated to helping yourself rather than letting it just consume you.


----------



## S O L A R I S

congratulations bedge!!! im so excited for your recovery! your story is indeed very interesting, thanks for posting this thread.

My question to you is how has this affected your life in terms of sourcing food. Can you infact be able to go to restaurants, eat out as well? or would you need to always cook every single meal yourself? Can you have soda? sorry, but i am really ignorant to this regimen, so im trying to learn. i really love cooking, and cuisines, i admit it would be hard to give up bread, or thai food-my favorite.









lastly, since you have recovered, do you see yourself going back to eating wheat, gluten and dairy? do you fear that by doing so, dp would come back?


----------



## Bedge

Hey!

It's defiantly hard. It was super hard at first.

We never been big on eating out - so I guess that is a positive, in a weird way. But I defiantly stayed away from take away and eating out to begin with!

It didn't happen over night. It took about a month to get 100% on the right path.

The dairy was the easiest one for me to take first since I don't eat a lot of dairy anyway.

The wheat was hhaaard! Luckily - I happened to stumble upon a local bakery which specializes in gluten, wheat and dairy free food. They have things like pies, sausage roles, cookies, bread .. all sort of really yummy stuff. Even my husband said the sausage rolls are better than any other one he has had before. So I would have a sausage roll or a pie with a big salad for dinner which I really enjoyed.

The bakery tied me over. The bread was pretty good. It has a slight crumpet texture. So while I was having all of this stuff - I started eating a heap of green veges and fruit. I really kept my eyes open for alternatives. Each week I would find something new that I really enjoyed. Like gluten, dairy and wheat free packet mix brownies, pankcake mix .. and up the road we have a fish and chip shop which does a beautiful grilled salmon with fresh greek salad ... yum yum.

It was a matter of trial and error and just keeping my eyes open.

Now - I don't even want bread! I don't want dairy, I don't want coffee - my body loves this way of eating! Its really weird! And I don't really get hungry any more as my body must be getting everything it needs and wants when I eat! So its been quite a natural progression.

If I feel like a treat, I can have a pack of plain chips, or some fries from McDonalds .. but generally I don't want any of it.

I think I will stay this way. Sometimes on special occasions I might have a treat. This morning I ate a hot cross bun!! Which was so yum. But that's the extent of it.

Its a matter of planning your food for the whole week - so you don't get stuck, and make a mistake cause you are starving.

I occasionally have a fizzy drink. But I more enjoy water, with some lime in it now. We used to drink a lot of fizzy drink.

Its totally strange! My body has totally changed! But its great!


----------



## S O L A R I S

i am officially on day 1 of this regimen. i have the day off, so ive been relaxing mostly so it hasnt bothered me yet.

all day ive had coffee with honey, veggies,fruits, olives, egg, juices, and lots of nuts. i have some deli in the fridge, but i dont think thats safe to eat. the dairy and wheat part is easy, but the glutten is so difficult to pinpoint in food. I assume all canned/processed foods have glutten? otherwise how do you go ahead finding this hidden glutten? not all products have a glutten free label.

im excited about this, have you had polenta? its this cous-cous like grain which is delicious! i think its safe to eat too.


----------



## Bedge

Wahoooooooo! Congrats!

So think of gluten, simply - as a protein in wheat and grains that makes doughy foods rise and makes them fluffy. So basically - anything that contains wheat of any description, will most likely have gluten. And then there is the whole other spectrum, when its hidden in things you would least expect: It can be hidden in things like flavoring of packets of chips, lollies .. its also in soy sauce - so don't be fooled by thinking its made of soy! lol Gluten by-products might have names like malt, modified food starch, food starch, hydrolyzed vegetable protein, stabilizers, fat replacers or substitutes.

You can get products that contain wheat, but are gluten free. Like - pizza bases, and some breads. So its up to you how strategic you want to be.

There are a thousand ways that gluten and wheat can be hidden in foods, and its not obvious on the labels.

Rather than wondering and worrying about everything it MIGHT be in, I just try to stick to raw foods - as much as possible. It makes life so much easier.

Another thing I might mention is .. if you going to give this a real shot - you might get some real, full on detox symptoms. You might start to feel quite unwell. I was seeing my Dr 1 per week initially. You might get really bad headaches, sore muscles or even bones (my feet ached, so bad I couldn't sleep. I didn't realise it was connected till I mentioned it to my Dr!), upset tummy, strange bowl movements .. a whole array of things.

Try and drink heaps and heaps of water. I really enjoy filtered water, with some fresh mint leaves, a little bit of lime and a tiny bit of honey. Its a good detox tonic type of thing.


----------



## Bedge

P.S. With your fruit and vegis - try and eat of a lot of green leafy vegis. They have a lot of protein, magnesium, calcium and all sort of goodies.

Have I told you about the green smoothies? I can't remember. If your interested - I will explain them to you.


----------



## S O L A R I S

I am not a big smoothie person, but again, I never used to have them as a 'meal' by themselves. They always made me feel super full. But with this diet, it seems like a good idea. Do you still make them yourself? I recall seeing some natural fruit smoothies at the supermarket, I'll go and check. Oh and btw, I am sure you must have discovered this by now, How good is an avocado smoothie!!!!! Its like honey! its so delicious.

I will try to stick with as much raw items as I can, I need to loose a few pounds anyway, so ill be hitting two birds with one stone so to speak. I have to say, I am having fun discovering this new lifestyle, I like that it gives you control over what you eat. So then whatever you eat tastes an amazement.

I want to make quinoa with diced beef tonight, that sounds really good right now. What I realized was that with this diet it might take more effort to find hot cooked foods, but I guess ill learn how to figure that aspect out. What is restricting me right now, is that I am not sure whether cooked meat products such as cold cuts or ready made chicken breast has glutten added. Im at a cafe now and I would get the chicken breast salad, but Im not sure if it has any glutten/preservatives in it. Maybe im being too picky?


----------



## Bedge

These smoothies are totally different ...

What you do, is get any green leafy vegi .. I like to use baby Boc Choy or Baby Spinach. Then you get yourself a pack of frozen berries from the supermarket .. and thennn ... you get some fresh mint and maybe a lime.

To start off with - I would recommend the following:

A small amount spinach or one leaf of boc choy, add some filtered water, a hand full of frozen berries, 5 or 6 mint leaves and a small squeeze of half a lime and then blend. Don't juice it, blend it.

Initially you want it to basically taste of berries, lime and mint. Cause if it tastes too 'green' you wont like and will give up. As you get used to it, you can start adding more and more green.

One thing that I noticed is that if you start adding fruits such as water melon, honey dew melon etc it will make it quite watery and taste dirty. So its best to just stick with the berries.

I am totally addicted to these. I have to have one everyone morning other wise I feel revolting. It has literally replaced my morning coffee. One green smoothie can literally be my breakfast and lunch. I usually make batches and freeze them, and take one to work with me each morning.

Some of the cold cuts and deli items that you get can have some gluten hidden in them, but if you purchase them from a deli where you can ask about the ingredients in them - you shouldn't have many problems, and then just avoid the packet ones.

If you got the chook breast salad you should be right. But just ask. Generally cafes and such are really happy to help out when you have restrictions!


----------



## S O L A R I S

At first glance the smoothie mix can sound gross, but it seems like it would be a nice mix of spinach and berries. And like you said, i think ill start to appreciate the taste as I have it more and start adding more veggies in.

So far I am doing good, I am sort of liking the effect it is giving me. I went to the grocery store yesterday and got a bunch of stuff. I got soya beans, quinoa, buckweat pasta, coconut milk, some really amazing chocolate crackers and fruit bars, Soya milk, and Rice milk. Rice milk of which is my absolute favorite! its naturally sweet!

Tonight I had some green curry and egg fried rice and this tomato chili sauce. So good!! I also made soya beans last night, but they came out very coarse and hard, i failed to read the cooking instructions. It needs a few hours to fully cook.

I want to make some chicken pasta with spinach coconut milk sauce for work tomorrow. coconut seems like a good substitute for dairy if you require a creamy consistency in food. I found some egg free, glutten free, and wheat free mayonnaise at the store as well, but the fat content was alot so I passed on it. Its interesting how many varieties of food there are, I feel like ive been missing out lol,

fingers crossed my DP ends in a few weeks time, I too have had it for more than a decade. If not, it will still be worth it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Hey I'm really happy for you, that's incredible. You surely deserve to be happy after 13 years of hell!


----------



## Minerva8979

Dude,..I think I'm gonna try that. It would be awesome if you posted some favorite recipes.


----------



## sophiasmith

I'm doing the GAPS program. It's a combination of diet and supplements. It is claimed to be the answer to many conditions including schizophrenia, bipolar, OCD and even autism. I mention this because in the book that tells how to do it, it's written that when your digestion stops working, the first foods to become poisonous to your system are gluten and dairy, because they contain chemicals that leak into your blood through a damaged git wall. If the situation gets worse, however, other foods also become indigestible. The GAPS program is supposed to restore your whole digestive system and enable you to eat a wide variety of foods (healthy ones) again. It starts with an extremely limited diet: fish and meat and nothing else, but quickly moves on to include other foods. After 6 weeks or more you move on to eating everything except starches, ie grains, potatoes etc. , sugar ( honey and fruit allowed) and dairy except yoghurt you make yourself, leaving it to culture for 24 hours, rather than the usual 8. This allows all the possibly harmful elements in the milk to be digested by the bacteria. 
I tried gluten-free and wheat free but that didn't help my dp. I'm happy for you that it worked! Also, hearing about success with that diet gives me hope..Maybe the fact that some are having success with it means that dp IS connected to gut health!! 
I've been doing the program since January, but I only recently discovered that you need to phase in the foods allowed on the diet - and only began that in April. I'm getting some benefits so far - far less "brain fog" feeling. The most amazing benefit started 2 or 3 days ago. I'm getting flashes of remembering all the sensations and feelings of what my life was like before dp - instead of just the facts. That's got to be a good sign, hasn't it? I'll report back if I get any more benefits as time progresses.

A QUESTION TO BEDGE: Do you mind saying your approximate age? I only ask because the author of the GAPS book says the younger you are, the greater chance of full recovery.

ADVICE FOR PEOPLE THINKING OF STARTING A DIET PROGRAM:
1) Don't imagine what it will be like and how hard it will be - just do it. Your cravings change completely once you start, and the benefits you feel become helpful motivators. I only did it because I paid someone £200 for treatment and they said "You have to do this diet within a week, otherwise the treatment will be ineffective".

2) Try to eat a varied diet so you make up for deficiencies caused by excluding certain foods. Check what the foods contain and work out how you can still get those nutrients in your diet. It's a serious business messing around with diet - if this book is right. The author says we've done enormous damage by eating low fat diets, and vegetarians tend to be suffering from malnutrition unless they have been careful to replace all the nutrients in meat with other food.


----------



## voidvoid

This thread is awesome. It is like the "caveman diet" where you only eat fruit, vegetables, meat, fish, nuts, berries, and roots. Basically only stuff that people would have eaten thousands of years ago, because physically we have not evolved since then, so our bodies have not yet adapted to eating things like grains and dairy and processed foods.

If I had had the disclipline and a proper mixer and some cooking skills couple of years ago to implement this diet, I would probably feel a whole lot better


----------



## sophiasmith

There is nothing like being hungry to motivate you to be a good cook, I find!

By the way, I forgot to add in the link about the diet. Here it is:http://gapsdiet.com/


----------



## Bedge

sophiasmith said:


> A QUESTION TO BEDGE: Do you mind saying your approximate age? I only ask because the author of the GAPS book says the younger you are, the greater chance of full recovery.


Sorry! I read your post but forgot to reply! Im 29.


----------



## Bedge

Hi!

Sorry, I have been a bit slack getting back to this post!

I think someone asked about my fav recipes ... hmmmmm ...

Well, I basically live on the green smoothies (posted about these earlier). I have one of these at breakfast time and it lasts me to about mid afternoon. Although, my breakfast time is around 10.30am! ha!

For dinners, sometimes I will do a gluten free or vege pasta. We have a great fish and chip shop up the road and they do a mean grilled salmon with a nice fresh greek salad. That's usually my friday night dinner.

On general days for dinner I will make up a big fresh salad, and usually grill up a chicken thigh with a bit of fresh lemon on it. Love that. It tastes so fresh. My taste bugs tingle.

I still enjoy roasts. In particular a lamb roast. With roasted veges and maybe some beans. Yummmmmmm. Drool.

Soups! Winter is on its way here, so how easy is a soup. Leak, chicken thigh, some celery, garlic, a carrot, chicken stock .. so on and so forth.

I don't have any need for bread anymore. It isn't a part of my life any more. I used to be. On a special occasion, I might enjoy a piece of herb bread if we are out - although that is a treat.

I basically just stick with anything that is fresh. Anything that is in a packet is a no go zone for me.

Hey - guess what, I have almost lost 10 kgs too!


----------



## Cathal_08

any updates on this? plan on eating alot healthier over the summer and wanna try out this aswell, does any1 have any handy links to what everyday foods to eat/not eat, just to get me started?

btw if i lost 10kg i would probably disappear lol


----------



## numb1

I've had this disorder for 14 years and am trying this diet. I'm on day four and am still finding out what exactly is in the food I eat. I've also been taking vitamins and exercising, behavior therapy, blood work, anything to get back to normal.


----------



## BlueTank

I watched this a couple months ago: 





Some stuff in it about dairy/milk. He goes over tons of stuff and of course recommends a diet impossible by any of us


----------



## kanyeknievel

This no wheat/gluten diet is fucking hard i gotta say, i went to weis today to get a prescription filled, and im walking around looking at stuff to have to eat, every god damn thing has wheat in it! it seems like theres no type of bread that i can have, if im going to take this diet, i cant eat subs anymore, pizza, fried chicken, goldfish, any bread or cracker related foods, and thats a lot. I think wheat is in pasta too isnt it?


----------



## sophiasmith

kanyeknievel said:


> This no wheat/gluten diet is fucking hard i gotta say, i went to weis today to get a prescription filled, and im walking around looking at stuff to have to eat, every god damn thing has wheat in it! it seems like theres no type of bread that i can have, if im going to take this diet, i cant eat subs anymore, pizza, fried chicken, goldfish, any bread or cracker related foods, and thats a lot. I think wheat is in pasta too isnt it?


Hi,

I'm doing a diet far more stringent than that ( though I never knew I would be able to do it!). Get this: Since June I have only eaten meat, fish, and cooked non-starch vegetables ( so no beans, potatoes, peas, lentils, sweet potatoes etc). And the amazing thing is food tastes so good, and I feel SO much better, that I don't mind! Also, I used to have cravings for starchy things like ANYTHING.. I felt so dependent on them - but doing this diet, the cravings have gone, and I am feeling satisfied by food in a way I never knew existed. I'm just a different person. I reackon this diet is easier than just wheat free, because you still have the inconvenience, but also the cravings, the depression and tiredness, and the non-enjoyment of food on a deep level. If I had only known how good it was possible to feel, I would have done this decades ago.
One thing I should say: you're not supposed to stay on this much restriction forever. You have to test foods one by one in a specific order, and add them back into your diet as you become ready. After two years you are eating a balanced wholefood diet, maybe minus wheat, and definitely minus sugar. Honey, nuts, eggs, yoghurt and creme fraiche come back into the diet much sooner, though.

I feel much more connected to people now, and I bounce out of bed at 7am, whereas before, I could hardly get up at 11.

More info is here:

http://gapsdiet.com/Home_Page.html

Sophia


----------



## Guest

This is an interesting thread.
A few years ago I bought "500 health and nutrition questions answered" by Patrick Holford.
I do seem to react badly to wheat and dairy.
Cant find it now, but there was something about the gluten molecules interfering with the brain.
I do feel much clearer when I stick to chips or rice.
But I have a savioury tooth and find it hard to avoid bread and cheese. Maybe the scrambling effect and reaction is abit addictive.


----------



## Guest

thanks for sharing your experiences. i have been on the diet for almost 2 weeks now...and even though my symptoms have not resolved...i believe it can only help! We are what we eat...and gluten, dairy, wheat are known food allergens that can disrupt the blood brain barrier. I hope I can also be the next to say that it cured my Dp/Dr


----------



## SpiderS

Well, it sounds interesting, so why not? I'm vegan so dairy isn't big deal for me however, grains are big part of my diet, but if it helps I can give up on anything...


----------



## = n

Id say this is definately worth trying. I have tried it. Ive been free from gluten and dairy (wheat has gluten in it anyway) for some months, maybe almost a year with occassional minor lapses, but i just now ate a couple of bowls of wheat and oat cereal with whole milk (i read somewhere that once you're free the body might be able to cope with occassional lapses)- and i can FEEL my body reacting against it! I feel bloated but not only that, there's a sort of grinding uncomfortable sensation that i dont normally get, and a 'heat' almost as if ive eaten Chilli pepper! Ill be giving the rest of the cereal to a flat mate. I just stumbled on this post and id like to say, if you get off this stuff maybe try it once after 6 months like me (wheat/oat cereal seems to affect me particularly) and if you react like this then you have evidence it really was affecting you-STAY OFF IT!



Bedge said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have about a 13 year history with this revoltingness.
> 
> Long story short - I was told I had emotional problems. Then we figured out that I have a an organic condition of migraine variants (prolonged aura / derealization) due to an immediate and amazing response to abortive migraine meds.
> 
> So this is the kicker ..
> 
> My wonderful GP who has stuck with me for years, decided enough was enough (as I just couldn't function without the meds, and couldn't get off them). She basically told me wheat, in particular can 'scramble your brain'. So she put me on a wheat, gluten and dairy free diet at the beginning of this year. THEN - we found out that I have the Celiac gene, although this doesn't necessarily mean I am Celiac Disease .. that's another story.
> 
> So - after 13 years of being treated like a turd by almost every Neurologist and Specialist .. I am now, medication and SYMPTOM FREE!
> 
> I can not believe it. I am happier than I have ever been.
> 
> Obviously, this might not be the case for a lot of people. Its really really hard to give up Gluten, Wheat and Dairy ... but I have not regretted it for a second considering I have got my life back. And I am also loosing weight.
> 
> Although - it has been proven that Wheat and Gluten can cause Neuro problems.


----------



## SpiderS

Mmmmm... I'm sorta confused, wikipedia says that corn is acceptable for gluten free diet, while http://www.glutenfreedietbook.com says it's not, same thing with potatoes... I'm almost 10 days on that diet, it would be shame if I already failed it by consuming potatoes and corn...


----------



## Guest

I read a story today about a woman who went blind and lost all feeling, and doctors couldn't find out why. They tested her for allergies and it turned out she was allergic to virtually everything. All she could eat was vegatables, and all her problems have gone since her new diet. Strange but true.

There has long been known a connection between diet and mental health. I've got a little recipe book from the 70s about gluten and dairy free meals for schizophrenics.

Dairy makes me anxious and effects my sinuses, while gluten in bread makes me lethargic and fuzzy-headed.

It seems to be on the uprise, whether from pollution or, paradoxically, higher hygiene standards resulting in deminished immune system development, no one knows...

Although, yeast levels in bread are far higher than they ever were, for commercial reasons. Maybe there are alot of things in our food that arn't supposed to be there.


----------



## Guest

That sounds a bit like paleo, but less restrictive. I love paleo myself. I'm glad it works for you guys!


----------



## SpiderS

Okay, my second time on this diet, now I'm more prepared, first off all I have some knowledge about it and second because I actually found many special gluten-free products, when I did diet last time I didn't even know that supermarket near me has them (You know gluten-free cereals, chips, puddings etc.). I probably gonna be on this for 2 months.


----------



## SpiderS

So it's been whole month since I started diet, I didn't notice any radical improvement yet so yesterday I tried small piece of cracker and immediately got a slight headache, this morning I felt very tired and dizzy which means that (if it's not a coincidence) I have a gluten sensitivity. Although I didn't cured at all yet this month I felt slightly calm so there's might be hope for cure and especially when I get Tommygunz regime supplements later this month.


----------



## Guest

I just posted about my experience with paleo in the regaining reality forum, but I will update here too.

When I last commented on this thread, I hadn't started paleo, I only knew a lot about it and was waiting to be able to afford to start it (flat broke).

I've been on it a week and WOW. No DP. I became lactose intolerant before I started, developing all sorts of digestive issues from it, and since starting paleo and eliminating gluten, lactose, soy etc my issues have gone! I am happy, energetic, DP and anxiety free and I am abso-friggin' loving it.

Just to note also, this is a lifelong thing for me. I'm not going to accept "consumables" into my body that it was not evolved to manage. I want to live a long, healthy life, and this is how I'm going to do it! (Along with exercise)


----------



## SpiderS

Delicate said:


> I just posted about my experience with paleo in the regaining reality forum, but I will update here too.
> 
> When I last commented on this thread, I hadn't started paleo, I only knew a lot about it and was waiting to be able to afford to start it (flat broke).
> 
> *I've been on it a week and WOW. No DP.* I became lactose intolerant before I started, developing all sorts of digestive issues from it, and since starting paleo and eliminating gluten, lactose, soy etc my issues have gone! I am happy, energetic, DP and anxiety free and I am abso-friggin' loving it.
> 
> Just to note also, this is a lifelong thing for me. I'm not going to accept "consumables" into my body that it was not evolved to manage. I want to live a long, healthy life, and this is how I'm going to do it! (Along with exercise)


I'm really glad to hear that, and it was so fast, in almost 6 weeks on this I found out that I have some sensitivity to gluten, unfortunately my DP\DR is still strong or at least the same....


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy

Gluten is just sooo bad for so many people..not just those with celiac or even the gene for it. I was diagnosed with Fibromyalgia at age 15. I truined my life. I had to drop out of school, couldn't go to college because of the pain/fatigue, had worse brain fog than I do now, could barely walk a lot of the time, etc. I was put on a whole list of medications for the fibromyaliga, but none of them fully helped. A lot of them actually made me suicidal, and one made me get serotonin syndrome. After I got serotonin syndrome, I came off of the drug that caused it and went into withdrawal from it. I went to my friends house right before I started the withdrawal, and I remember her mom telling me that she had symptoms similar to Fibro before she stopped eating gluten. She convinced me that it would really help my condition if I stopped eating it, so I did. For the past 8 months or so, I've been gluten free. My pain is gone, I'm not tired all the time anymore, I don't feel bloated, I've lost 30lbs, I have no chemical sensitivies anymore, no tingly feelings in my hands/feet, etc. Everytime I accidentally eat gluten, I start having trouble walking, getting a headache, becoming irritable, tired.. The change is so drastic. I still eat a bit of dairy, but not much of it. The caisin in dairy can cause your body to react to it like you'd react to gluten, so I try to stay away.

Anyway, my point is, many people can benefit from a gluten free diet. I feel like it even helped with my brain fog a little, but on the depersonalization unfortunutely. I think everyone should try a gluten free diet and see if it helps though. Gluten can cause inflammation everywhere in your body, including your brain. So that being said, maybe the inflammation somehow effects the part of your brain that causes depersonalization.


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy

Here is an article I found about the negative effects of gluten on the body. Also, eating gluten can contribute to depression and anxiety. And I know a lot of people on this forum are depressed and anxious, so it might be worth a try. I know my depression has at least gotten better since I stopped eating it.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-mark-hyman/gluten-what-you-dont-know_b_379089.html


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy

SpiderS said:


> Mmmmm... I'm sorta confused, wikipedia says that corn is acceptable for gluten free diet, while http://www.glutenfreedietbook.com says it's not, same thing with potatoes... I'm almost 10 days on that diet, it would be shame if I already failed it by consuming potatoes and corn...


You can eat corn and potatos. Neither of those have gluten in them. Some people say they don't react so well to corn either, but it's definitley gluten free and fine for a gluten free diet.


----------



## hope.is.here

The proper diet can change your life. I applaud your efforts







I'm also gluten and wheat free, also sugar and caffiene free and refuse to eat anything refined/processed. I don't do too well with lactose but eat a moderate amount of raw dairy (raw kefir, raw whey protein, and a bit or raw cottage cheese). The longer you stick to gluten free, the better off you'll be.


----------



## SpiderS

Well, I've been on this diet for more than 4 months now and unfortunately I didn't feel any better, I was eating straight gluten-free/lactose-free food. Maybe it's not my case, though strange thing is I do have sensitivity towards gluten because after end of the diet i noticed that food with gluten does give me a headache, which is really odd. Nevertheless, I starting taking supplements program (by Tommygunz), and just in case I want to incorporate this diet for the maximum effect, who knows.


----------



## sophiasmith

To reply to "SpiderS" - before I tried the Paleo diet - which is also known as the GAPS diet as well as the SCD diet..I tried dozens of other diets, including gluten free/lactose free, and another time eating only apples for a week followed by two weeks of total fasting! None of them helped me in the slightest. Paleo is not a quick fix. It takes time to get the full benefits, but I saw enough changes in the first three days to convince me it would be worthwhile. 
Liver cleansing has been just as important as the diet for me, but I think the two together have been very powerful. I'm not cured, but I make more and more progress, my creativity and enthusiasm are returning, and I am feeling more connected again to other people. When I hugged anyone, it used to feel like hugging air. Now I feel some comfort and connection. I have recently been able to start taking probiotics. Before that, even a tiny amount would cause a troublesome rection. On the GAPS diet probiotics play a central role and one must slowly work up to taking a very strong daily dose. So perhaps I may have more powerful healing to come. Having said that - I don't any longer let my life revolve around hope, nor live for the future when I'm cured. I gave up on that way of being, and I follow my heart now. I follow healing programs because I'm interested in doing so, but not to escape my present circumstances. I have learned to accept my life as it is now.


----------



## SpiderS

*sophiasmith*
It's really interesting to hear about your experience with the diets, also liver cleansing is seems quite promising to me, my father used doing this, maybe i should consult him about it, and your last words, not to sound too sentimental but they are touching.


----------



## Juanmartin

You are right weath is poison, and i am happy that you feel mucjh better


----------

